# Topics > Smart things >  Breeze, breathalyzer, Burlingame, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Breathometer Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Breathometer Breeze Wireless Smartphone Breathalyzer Unboxing Review

Published on Oct 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Breeze video
October 13, 2014

----------

